# Official Ned Overend Thread



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

hey, that Tomac picture thread a while back was pretty fun- how about some Overend photos? I'll go first. Ned, not Ned. Ned, not Ned. Road Ned.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Cool pics :thumbsup: What bike is Ned lowsliding? (3rd pic) doesnt look like a Specialized


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Cool pics :thumbsup: What bike is Ned lowsliding? (3rd pic) doesnt look like a Specialized


It looks like a Specialized Stumpjumper model from the late '80s. They had one that was green/pink/white - quite horrible looking. He's also wearing Specialized gloves.

It also looks like he's (or it could be a different rider from the first photo if it's the same race) riding drop bars in his over-the-bars photo.

I should probably read the original post. the over-the-bars shot: not Ned. The sliding out shot: not Ned.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Those bars Are Wierd*



ssmike said:


> It also looks like he's (or it could be a different rider from the first photo if it's the same race) riding drop bars in his over-the-bars photo.


They don't look like drops but more like bullhorn type bars open at both ends of the "barend" It looks like regular canti levers mounted on the forward end and bar-end shifters in the backside.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> They don't look like drops but more like bullhorn type bars open at both ends of the "barend" It looks like regular canti levers mounted on the forward end and bar-end shifters in the backside.


I couldn't figure that out either - definitely a bar-end shifter. Maybe the bar end and brake lever are mounted to a Syncros-like bar end??? Wonder how his gut feels landing on that right side shifter?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*not ned...*



ssmike said:


> It looks like a Specialized Stumpjumper model from the late '80s. They had one that was green/pink/white - quite horrible looking. He's also wearing Specialized gloves.
> 
> It also looks like he's (or it could be a different rider from the first photo if it's the same race) riding drop bars in his over-the-bars photo.
> 
> I should probably read the original post. the over-the-bars shot: not Ned. The sliding out shot: not Ned.


....that was my intent, to show ned riding the same spots as some others in a slightly different style....i don't know anything about the specialized in the 3rd shot except that it was in 1988.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread! :thumbsup: 

I'll have to dig up some pics.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I couldn't figure that out either - definitely a bar-end shifter. Maybe the bar end and brake lever are mounted to a Syncros-like bar end??? Wonder how his gut feels landing on that right side shifter?


Not Nedly.

Cool pics, Surly. What else have you got? I like the first one a lot; never seen it. That second shot is John Weisenrider with his famous bars.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> hey, that Tomac picture thread a while back was pretty fun- how about some Overend photos? I'll go first. Ned, not Ned. Ned, not Ned. Road Ned.


Here's an old poster, of course Ned has a glare on him. I think this is 89.

Who can name the other riders?

Here's one of Ned right after finally dropping the young 20 year old unknown Swiss kid Thomas Frishknecht and winning the 1990 World Championships. This was a really good race.

https://www.egidio.com/image_files/action/mtb001_900/20x091690.jpg


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Who can name the other riders?


Serious? A picture of an obscure part might be more challenging. Initials as a hint (L-R): SB, DP, NO, EB, LM. LM was a cutie!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sara, Darrel, Ned, Eladee (sp?) and Lisa.

I'll let someone else get the last names.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not Nedly.
> 
> Cool pics, Surly. What else have you got? I like the first one a lot; never seen it. That second shot is John Weisenrider with his famous bars.


yeah, i've posted that second one before, i gotta get busy w/the scanner. between the wifes work on one computer and my daughters 'my space'  on the other it doesn't happen too often. by the time i remember how the scanner works i'm getting kicked off! maybe i should bring it to work- always time here. (uh, forget that last part.....).


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sara, Darrel, Ned, Eladee (sp?) and Lisa.
> 
> I'll let someone else get the last names.


Darrel (sp?) as well


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Darrel (sp?) as well


Fine, throw an extra 'l' in there.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Fine, throw an extra 'l' in there.


actually, there's a "y" and only one "l" and only one "r"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> actually, there's a "y" and only one "l" and only one "r"


Aw for F's sake. My interweb search for the correct spelling failed me.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Sara Ballantine, Daryl Price, Ned Overend, Elladee Brown and Lisa Muich.

But who took the picture?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*ned 85-86*

ned winning the 85 iron horse bicycle classic, 86 ihbcx3, and just because i can post 5 at a time, a shot of 'bicycle bob' for good measure.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*ned 87-88*

i'm just a scanning machine tonight. 87 ihbc x 3, 88 ihbc x 1, 88 norba nats (?).


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*and my all time favorite...*

it's the start of the 88 iron horse, i'm waiting for my buddy doug to finish watering a bunch of scrub oak when ned comes FLYING up the first little climb ALL ALONE- and heads straight for the same oakbrush! seconds later doug comes running out yelling that he got to share a bush with THE ned overend as ned hightails it back to the start! and in case you 'had to be there' a shot of jt picking mud out of his teeth for your trouble.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great photos Surly!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> ned winning the 85 iron horse bicycle classic, 86 ihbcx3, and just because i can post 5 at a time, a shot of 'bicycle bob' for good measure.


Great shots again! Bicycle Bob Gregorio went on to be Tomac's trusty full-time mechanic as you probably know.

Note the chrome Mantis stem on a few of Ned's bikes. The one where he's being interviewed has a WTBish or Ibis style stem... Wonder who made those bikes. I know Ibis made the Specialized bikes he rode.

Great stuff. Keep em coming.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Sara Ballantine, Daryl Price, Ned Overend, Elladee Brown and Lisa Muich.
> 
> But who took the picture?


You guys are too good. BW, you know the photographer?


----------



## flozza (Sep 20, 2005)

I remember a photo in a US magazine around 1989-90 where Ned is flying around a corner, both wheels sliding, no fingers on the brake levers. Truely inspirational stuff for me at the time as a teenager. I must find that magazine and scan it.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Great shots again! I know Ibis made the Specialized bikes he rode.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flozza said:


> I remember a photo in a US magazine around 1989-90 where Ned is flying around a corner, both wheels sliding, no fingers on the brake levers. Truely inspirational stuff for me at the time as a teenager. I must find that magazine and scan it.


I'd like to see that picture.

Ned's a competitive Expert Class DH racer. His kid has skills too.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Newer pics*

I'd love to see Ned pics from the 90s, especially 91-95.

Scant, you said in some thread that you have pics of Ned racing his S-Works Ultimate in 94-95. Could you please share them with us ?!?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Kamikaze, about 1986 or 1987.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Kamikaze, about 1986 or 1987.


I know Im crazy to question you CK, but I would put money on that not being Deadly Nedly.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I know Im crazy to question you CK, but I would put money on that not being Deadly Nedly.


I'm wrong more often than right, and the photo is 20 years old. Who do you think it is?

My recollection is that Ned had to ride the downhill as part of a stage race, although it was't his specialty, and he showed up in armor to do it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's hard to keep track of when any of thousands of slides in my collection were taken, but I think the downhill shot, whoever it is, came from the same year as this one. As you can see, Ned is wearing a Schwinn jersey, which would be before...what year?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Archangel said:


> I'd love to see Ned pics from the 90s, especially 91-95.
> 
> Scant, you said in some thread that you have pics of Ned racing his S-Works Ultimate in 94-95. Could you please share them with us ?!?


dont have a scanner, sorry 
mid 90s grundig world cup races in plymouth. got loads of good pics of ned & tomac racing. Neds bike was in the specialized stand before the race & tomacs raleigh (litespeed built) being cleaned after the race. more pics again


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm wrong more often than right, and the photo is 20 years old. Who do you think it is?
> 
> My recollection is that Ned had to ride the downhill as part of a stage race, although it was't his specialty, and he showed up in armor to do it.


Not sure, but it sure looks like Ned (face-wise). I dont think Ive ever seen Ned on drop bars let alone on a DH course. Looks like maybe a Bridgestone jersey. Bridgestone's MB-1 did have drop bars in 87 or 88. Looks like he's carrying some speed, whoever it is.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

you need a better scanner. Ned's all blurry... oh wait... he's just too fast for film. remember film in cameras?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

At a NORBA/USCF weekend at Road Atlanta in the Spring of 1990. Part of the NORBA Nationals series that year. Ned decided to ride the time trial portion of the USCF event and placed second overall. On his Epic with slicks.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

IF52 said:


> At a NORBA/USCF weekend at Road Atlanta in the Spring of 1990. Part of the NORBA Nationals series that year. Ned decided to ride the time trial portion of the USCF event and placed second overall. On his Epic with slicks.


Note the original Rock Shox RS-1, clips & straps.... and a seat bag!!

It's all about the motor.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Absolutely. There were some pretty fast roadies there that weekend too. I think he lost to somebody like Bobby Livingston, who went on to ride in the Olympics on the track. It was very impressive.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> At a NORBA/USCF weekend at Road Atlanta in the Spring of 1990. Part of the NORBA Nationals series that year. Ned decided to ride the time trial portion of the USCF event and placed second overall. On his Epic with slicks.


The fork looks like it's all sorts of chopper'ed out there. 

They made him remove the pink decals for the 90's worlds, yes?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*91 photos*

Ned in some race in 1991 (or late 1990 ?):










And his bike:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i remember the caption to that pic being :ned training at high altitude. yours seem more reasonable.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i remember the caption to that pic being :ned training at high altitude. yours seem more reasonable.


looks like Big Bear Lake, CA. Must be 1991 at the earliest since he's riding with the stripes.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

While looking for Tomac pictures, I also came across some old Overend photos.

The Schwinn jersey is from 1985. In the last photo, Mike Sinyard hands Ned a bottle during the 1988 NORBA National Championships


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> While looking for Tomac pictures, I also came across some old Overend photos.
> 
> The Schwinn jersey is from 1985. In the last photo, Mike Sinyard hands Ned a bottle during the 1988 NORBA National Championships


Fantastic photos CK!

I like those old shots of the riders on the start line...how many can you name.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Found another photo of Ned, from the 1989 Mammoth Nationals. He is shadowed by Tom Hillard on the motorcycle..

Side Note: Tom and I wrote the NORBA rules for mountain bike racing in 1983.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Found another photo of Ned, from the 1989 Mammoth Nationals. He is shadowed by Tom Hillard on the motorcycle..
> 
> Side Note: Tom and I wrote the NORBA rules for mountain bike racing in 1983.


More please!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

This is just freakin' fantastic....

The first time I saw Ned (on pictures) I swear I came across old pics of one of our local riders who used to race as well. The reasemblence is striking. Although 'our' Ned doesn't have a moustache (anymore).


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Found another photo of Ned, from the 1989 Mammoth Nationals. He is shadowed by Tom Hillard on the motorcycle..
> 
> Side Note: Tom and I wrote the NORBA rules for mountain bike racing in 1983.


Sorry to dig an old thread up, but any more pictures from this year? IIRC this is the year that Specialized had an option for an electric shifting front crank that would actually move a 1/4 section of the chainrings over to dump the chain to the next cog. I've been looking for pictures of this for years.


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

That first photo is in Crested Butte, right??


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Little known Ned info from before he was famous.

Ned Overend used to be the room mate of Competitor magazine publisher Bob Babbitt. Ned joined Babbitt in completing the 1980 Hawaii Ironman on Oahu.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Ned's best Tomac impression?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ha that is a great shot


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


>


Somebody got a breeze up his baggy shorts at Keyesville and dug out his magazines and/or scans for our ogling pleasure.

Thanks ER for posting the new to me Ned and Tomac pics.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*From May 16, 1992 Cycling Weekly:*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*From January 1987 MBA*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Always liked Ned's bikes.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Always liked Ned's bikes.


He always seemed to do well on 'em


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*And he still does well*

A few years ago here in Fort Collins. Great venue and classic Cross conditions.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ned winning the first ever NORBA World Championship


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking through the photo stash, I found this shot from the Specialized press camp at Tamarancho a few years ago. That's the one where Marin County native Ned Overend was going to lead a ride to Repack, but since he had never been there, he got them all lost on Pine Mountain.

This photo is from another ride that Ned spearheaded, down a fully illegal trail that I will never ride again, and I had to show the group how to get back to Tamarancho.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So do you like the guy?


Repack Rider said:


> Looking through the photo stash, I found this shot from the Specialized press camp at Tamarancho a few years ago. That's the one where Marin County native Ned Overend was going to lead a ride to Repack, but since he had never been there, he got them all lost on Pine Mountain.
> 
> This photo is from another ride that Ned spearheaded, down a fully illegal trail that I will never ride again, and I had to show the group how to get back to Tamarancho.
> 
> View attachment 842655


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jeff said:


> So do you like the guy?


Here's the story on the photo. Ned grew up in Marin County, but he didn't start riding until after he moved to Durango. He's the right age to be one of the Old Skoolers, but in fact he had never ridden mountain bikes in Marin except on marked courses before he took part in the Specialized Press Camp in 2008.

Specialized rented Tamarancho for a week and dozens of mountain bike journalists from all over the world hung out and rode singletrack on Specialized products. The party was fully catered, no alcohol but free ice cream and whatever was on the grill. It was right in the heart of popular riding territory, but everyone was definitely not invited. Mike Sinyard was there and Ned and all the other Big Red S regulars, and hey, I got the invite to party with the crew, and by the way would I like to do it on next year's bike while the pit crew refreshes my own?

Don't mind if I do.

One of the planned events was a ride down Repack, on reproductions of early Stumpjumpers. The Spesh team had gone out and purchased used denims and plaid shirts for the participants, to re-create the atmosphere from 30 years earlier.

It took two runs of the shuttle vehicles to bring the bikes to the trailhead, so I rode with the first group and showed them the way while the trucks went back down the hill to collect Ned and the second wave. Otis Guy delivered the standard admonishment that you shouldn't try to set the course record on your first run. I sent the riders off and waited for Ned and the second shift.

From a high vantage point I saw the riders from Ned's group on the road through my binoculars, and I estimated that they were five minutes away. Five minutes became fifteen, and there is no way I should not have seen them. There is only one turn they could have made between where I saw them last and myself, and I knew they were headed up Pine Mountain. If they went over the top and down the other side, they were going to be a seriously long time getting back.

It's not good cellphone territory and I didn't know whom to call, so I started down the hill to tell someone who might care that Ned and his crew were lost. I immediately found Otis applying first aid to a rider who had ignored the warning. You can see the video from the rider's helmet camera here:

(Continued next post)


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

...

One of the Spesh staff was there attending the injured ride, and he had a radio that would have reached Ned easily except for the mountain in between. Ned hit the peak and realized he was not in the right place, and radioed back to base, so everyone got straightened out and the party went on. But it must have been embarrassing for Ned to get lost on what the others assumed was his home turf.

Next day Ned was leading a smaller ride on local trails outside Tamarancho, and I tagged along with a half dozen riders including Mike Sinyard. The photo in question was taken on the fire road just outside Tamarancho during that ride.

Ned guided us down a trail I had never ridden, mostly because it is verboten and doesn't go anywhere I want to be. Ned had not himself been there, but was following directions, obviously from a local because this is an obscure trail. Whatever misgivings I might have had, I went with the flow and we poached the trail en masse. The trail was a bummer. A little used hiking trail it was mostly , unrideable even for these experienced cyclists, and finished with dragging the bikes through a jungle of poison oak. Glad I'm immune. I haven't been back to that trail since.

Finally we came out on Repack. I was the only member of the crew who knew the short way back to Tamarancho, which saves you about five miles.

So sure, I like Ned and I'm sorry he got put into weird situations. Here's a photo taken in Durango a few years ago at a film festival that was sponsored by a whisky company. Gary Fisher was smart to keep the shades on, that's Jammin' Jimmy Deaton on the right.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Deadly Neadly*

Kill'in it {and everyone else} at Whistler 199? Cactus Cup. And the next is GF racing in masters at Canmore world cup? Part of the XC course turned slick after a sudden downpour that turn the dirt into slippery clay. Ha ha only one racer made it down without going down.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From the 1992 VeloNews Official World Cup Guide:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*July 88 MBA*


----------

